# Tunnels and hides



## billythebun (Nov 6, 2018)

I have been searching and searching the internet for tunnels and hides for my rabbits. I swear they are all way too small? Is it just me? What tunnels and hides do you use because I really need some more!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

Cardboard!! Boxes, paper bags, towel draping over something...


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

Your question also reminded me of an older video of one of my rabbits having fun with a towel...


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 6, 2018)

I agree, cardboard is the best, and cheapest rabbit toy/hideout! 
My bunny used to have the hard green tunnel like in blue eyes pictures but she tore it to shreds, she now has a couple of these: https://www.therange.co.uk/pets/sma...TK3FbsvIkuGjAA-H9Lu3OdQ-caAjngEALw_wcB#389942
And she loves it, and it’s a great size for her (she is 3.4kg)


----------



## billythebun (Nov 6, 2018)

This sounds stupid, but I literally don't have any cardboard boxes- they have all been destroyed! I have that green tunnel too!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 6, 2018)

Maybe get some tunnels are for cats. I know how it feels when you get a great hideaway and then it is way to small! I got one in August and it was way to small for a Mini Rex! I am planing on getting some of the cat tunnels for him for Christmas so I will let you know how they work. I wouldn't let the tunnels be with the rabbit 24/7 or else he/she might chew it up and that would not be the best.


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 6, 2018)

billythebun said:


> This sounds stupid, but I literally don't have any cardboard boxes- they have all been destroyed! I have that green tunnel too!


You can try going to supermarkets and asking if they have any boxes from their delivery, that’s what we did when we moved house  Superdrug in particular gave me some great boxes!


----------



## samoth (Nov 6, 2018)

I love the Ikea kaninhol for hides. It's softer wood, but holds up much longer than a box (while still giving a good munching surface). Plus they look much more... elegant, I suppose, than cardboard boxes when you have guests over 

You're in the UK, so you should be able to get them pretty easy. They come in large and small sizes. Google "kaninhol" for ideas on how they're set up for rabbits -- the wood cuts very easily to make entrances. They're obviously more expensive than a cardboard box, but rabbits seem to love them, and they hold up for a long time.

Tunnels can be acquired cheaply from a hardware store -- I think they're called 'concrete forms' or similarsuch. They're round, but they work behind a couch or or something heavy to hold them in place. They're around £5 or so for a large diameter one. Just keep in mind how large they should be to accomodate your rabbit(s).

Other tunnels are out there that are made specifically for rabbits, such as the tunnel haven. I don't know how easy those are to get in the UK, though.


----------



## billythebun (Nov 6, 2018)

Popsicles- thats a really good idea thank you, I will definitely do that! 
samoth- I love that ikea idea. I can get that very easily which is ideal, thank you!I would love to get the tunnel heaven, I have wanted it for a while but it is not easy for me to get in the UK.


----------



## JBun (Nov 7, 2018)

If you want to go deluxe you can always get those custom made solid wood rabbit accessories. Here's one company I found in the UK. There are probably others.
https://www.manorpethousing.co.uk/


----------



## Evelyn Gomez (Nov 7, 2018)

Ikea in the US has cat tunnels, not sure if Ikea UK has it. But my bunny loves the tunnel and this box.

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50386293/
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70386292/


----------



## billythebun (Nov 7, 2018)

JBun, the manor pet housing is quite expensive but I might invest because it looks really nice! Thank you!
Evelyn Gomez, in the UK, IKEA doesn't sell pet stuff yet!! So annoying!


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 7, 2018)

billythebun said:


> JBun, the manor pet housing is quite expensive but I might invest because it looks really nice! Thank you!
> Evelyn Gomez, in the UK, IKEA doesn't sell pet stuff yet!! So annoying!


dear billybun,--you might find some tunnels/hides at a farm supply/ grainery type stores,-we have them here in the u.s.,and--beware of the toys,as they might be made of the wrong woods-ie cedar{bad}--let this be your own creation,-beware of myxi-outside,--sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail/bdenium rip


----------



## billythebun (Nov 8, 2018)

jamesewaller- I always check what the toys are made of. Its so silly that you would make rabbit toys out of things that are bad for the animals! I will check farm/grainery stores. We have our bunnies vaccinated against myxi.


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 8, 2018)

Just while we are talking about vaccinations, are you also vaccinated against RHD1 and 2? Definitely worth asking your vet about if not!


----------



## billythebun (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes, they are vaccinated against myxi, RHD1 and RHD2!


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 8, 2018)

billythebun said:


> jamesewaller- I always check what the toys are made of. Its so silly that you would make rabbit toys out of things that are bad for the animals! I will check farm/grainery stores. We have our bunnies vaccinated against myxi.


dear billythe bun,-it could just be oversight by a manufacture-,trust but verify..-its like choking hazards for children-beware...the myxi vaccines maybe necessary every 6 months during peak seasons,check with your dvm,--sincerely james waller


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2018)

There used to be a posting "cardboard castles" full of cardboard box constructions. Mine currently have a two story one with six smaller boxes inside with holes cut thru and one in the top to get to the second level--they have also made several openings of their own.


----------



## CharlieRae (Dec 4, 2018)

I recently bought this for my bunnies. So far so good. 
I have given them boxes, but they ignore them. Little weirdos. What rabbit doesn't like boxes!!?
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...na-cuddly-cave-with-tunnel-grey-cat-furniture


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 5, 2018)

Ours spend hours chewing and tunneling--I have to replace the inside setup every other month as they like to "de-construct" it.


----------



## Jenny Durling (Dec 5, 2018)

Nancy McClelland said:


> There used to be a posting "cardboard castles" full of cardboard box constructions. Mine currently have a two story one with six smaller boxes inside with holes cut thru and one in the top to get to the second level--they have also made several openings of their own.


Pictures please!! sounds super


----------



## Jenny Durling (Dec 5, 2018)

samoth said:


> I love the Ikea kaninhol for hides. It's softer wood, but holds up much longer than a box (while still giving a good munching surface). Plus they look much more... elegant, I suppose, than cardboard boxes when you have guests over


I looked up Ikea kaninho after seeing your post and the photos look great. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find this on the Ikea site anywhere. I even looked on Acacia wood. If you have a link that works in the U.S., please share. It looks like a great option!


----------



## samoth (Dec 5, 2018)

Jenny Durling said:


> I looked up Ikea kaninho after seeing your post and the photos look great. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find this on the Ikea site anywhere. I even looked on Acacia wood. If you have a link that works in the U.S., please share. It looks like a great option!



Unfortunately, the Hol line isn't sold in the US (it's on Ikea's UK and other European sites). 

I ordered my last two from a UK seller on Ebay. My order was ~$50 for a small Hol and $90 for a large Hol, which is a pretty good price. Overseas shipping is the killer -- but the last seller I bought from was able to charge less by using Ebay's global shipping program (which was only $30 for both) and set up a custom listing for me. I just sent them a message asking what they could do for shipping costs to the US.

It looks like the seller I used is away until mid-January, but there's a custom listing for two large Hol here (you have to select HOL Table Large) for ~$200 with shipping. You could probably contact them and ask for just one, but shipping's the same whether it's one or two. 

Hols are pretty expensive, but they look nice and rabbits really love them. Just note the bottom is a piece of plywood, which I learned doesn't clean well if it gets urine on it. Some newspapers on the bottom can help there if you have a rabbit who doesn't always perfect litter habbits.


----------



## Orrin (Dec 6, 2018)

Florist shops discard long and narrow boxes ideal for tunnels. You bunnies will love them. 

I take the precaution of peeling off all plastic and glass fiber reinforced paper tape. It doesn't take much effort and it will keep undigestibles out of your bunnie's tummy. If the box falls apart after the tape is removed, fasten it back together with white glue. 

With a little imagination boxes can be fastened together to create "L" or "T" shapes. That will add to the rabbit's sense of adventure. Besides that, they'll use them as hidey holes whenever they are spooked by strange noises, or whatever. They love the sense of security a hidey hole gives them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2018)

Also, carpet comes wrapped on cardboard tubes.


----------



## ChloeBunny (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you, Orrin and Nancy! I've been looking for great ideas like this for my bun!


----------



## Jenny Durling (Dec 7, 2018)

samoth said:


> Unfortunately, the Hol line isn't sold in the US (it's on Ikea's UK and other European sites).
> 
> I ordered my last two from a UK seller on Ebay. My order was ~$50 for a small Hol and $90 for a large Hol, which is a pretty good price. Overseas shipping is the killer -- but the last seller I bought from was able to charge less by using Ebay's global shipping program (which was only $30 for both) and set up a custom listing for me. I just sent them a message asking what they could do for shipping costs to the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Wouldn’t it be nice if IKEA offered the same items everywhere?! I hadn’t thought to check on eBay. Thanks for the info. I may see what I can find premade but would also consider building something. So far I haven’t found free plans for rabbit castles. Lol! Guess I will see what I can find for cats


----------



## Björnmor (Dec 18, 2018)

I have a Flemish giant so yes, way too small. 
He dont care too much about the esthetics so i took what I had and he has fun.


----------



## Jenny Durling (Dec 19, 2018)

Björnmor said:


> I have a Flemish giant so yes, way too small.
> He dont care too much about the esthetics so i took what I had and he has fun.


You can get tubes online that are for kids to crawl through. I just picked up one from Amazon that's 6 feet long and large enough for small people to get through so your bunny would have no problem for sure. Rocky is a little over 3lbs and this thing dwarfs him! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GLCWFOE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Björnmor (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you  but they are too big (take too much space for my flat). Problem is too find something that's just big enough, it seems to be a in between size. 
Would be cool if there was something like the hard plastic tunnelsystems for hamsters..


----------



## A & B (Dec 19, 2018)

Do you have any circular laundry hampers? I will attempt to find an image of some types of tunnels you may be able to find.








This tunnel (along with the one above) are found on Amazon, but they can be found inside of pet stores. This one is sold for cats. 



This one is made from a laundry hamper. 


Can any other members share where they got their tunnels? I found mine at a thrift store.


----------



## Björnmor (Dec 19, 2018)

Laundry hampers comes in so many different sizes, that's a fantastic idea!


----------



## Kelly6485 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sonotubes! 

Sonotubes are thick cardboard tubes, 5 foot length, that are used to pour cement columns, they can be found at any hardware store for under 5 dollars. They come in a wide variety of diameters, to fit your bunny size  I have several of them, middle of the floor play, and also behind my couch to give them an alternative to going UNDER the couch!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 21, 2018)

I go to carpet stores and ask if I can raid their dumpster for the cardboard tubes-- they usually have some in the store and are happy to give them away.


----------



## Liung (Dec 21, 2018)

Kelly6485 said:


> Sonotubes!



I got some sonotubes initially to protect the inner holes in the cabinet condo I was building and I was displeased to find that the inside of the tube seemed to have a waxy coating to it. Delilah immediately started ripping the cardboard to shreds and eating the pieces, so that made me pretty worried. 

Them gnawing on the wood of the condo isn’t much better since it’s full of glue, but they’re much less interested in chewing it.


----------



## Kristy A Williams (Dec 21, 2018)

I use cat tunnels and woven grass huts and found a slipper shape that fits my giant german


----------



## Kathie Bader (Dec 22, 2018)

Buy a cat tunnel my buns love it.


----------



## lavendertealatte (Dec 29, 2018)

mine are all cardboard.. I guess I order a lot of stuff off of Amazon... copy paper boxes work too


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 1, 2019)

Kelly6485 said:


> Sonotubes!
> 
> Sonotubes are thick cardboard tubes, 5 foot length, that are used to pour cement columns, they can be found at any hardware store for under 5 dollars. They come in a wide variety of diameters, to fit your bunny size  I have several of them, middle of the floor play, and also behind my couch to give them an alternative to going UNDER the couch!



This is what I was going to suggest. Sonotubes is a brand name; the generic term is just "concrete forms." I dunno about the UK, but they're readily available at big box hardware stores in the US. For example, Home Depot carries 8'' x 48'' and 12'' x 48'' versions. I can't imagine a rabbit so big the 12'' diameter wouldn't accommodate them! They're really thick cardboard, too, so it takes quite a while to chew them up.


----------

